# Boot sur linux



## DarkOSX (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Mac mini de 2011, je voudrai savoir comment peut-on booter sur le CD de Linux sans l'installer juste pour essayer en mode cd live.
Merci.


----------



## ntx (28 Mai 2012)

Pour essayer Linux, utilise plutôt une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox est gratuit).


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Mai 2012)

Tu peux démarrer sur le CD en appuyant sur la touche ALT


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2012)

Utiliser une clef USB c'est pratique aussi.


----------



## DarkOSX (28 Mai 2012)

Merci pour toute ces réponses,
Comment mettre linux sur une clef usb sous lion?
Merci.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2012)

Le mieux est encore de suivre les recommendations de la distribution (par exemple pour Ubuntu, ici).

Mais parfois ça ne marche pas exactement comme prévu et j'utilise directement la commande _dd_.


----------



## DarkOSX (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Donc je me suis lancé à démarrer Linux sur DVD.
J'appuie sur ALT au démarrage, je démarre sur le lecteur DVD , j'ai abord mis mon Linux 12.04, mais problème aucun affichage lorsque je choisit sur le DVD écran noir j'ai attendu 5 min rien ne tourner même pas le lecteur DVD, j'ai donc suspecté mon DVD d'être mal graver j'ai donc pris mon ancien Linux DVD original la version 10.04, mais toujours le même problème d'écran noir.
Avez-vous une solution merci.


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2012)

Il faut bien prendre la version amd64_mac d'Ubuntu.


----------



## DarkOSX (29 Mai 2012)

Exacte, j'ai pris la version 32bits.
Mais la version de Linux que ce soit Windows ou Mac c'est pareil non?
Car sur le site je ne peux pas choisir Windows ou Mac.
À priori l'image est capable de boot sur n'importe quel ordinateur.
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------

Désoler encore, mais :s
J'ai donc téléchargé l'image d'Ubuntu AMD 64bits sur leur site officiel, graver sur DVD via l'utilitaire de disque, mais toujours ce fichu écran noir.
J'ai remarqué que lorsque je reste appuyé sur ALT, je choisi le DVD en dessous c'est marquer Windows alors que c'est Linux, je pence que ça n'a pas d'importance un beug ou autre.
Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Mai 2012)

En fait j'ai toujours eu cet écran noir sur mes imac avec le live CD .... seul solution c'était de faire une installation... là ça marche....  

Bref, le mieux c'est que tu te crées une partition pour essayer....


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2012)

Avec une clef USB, j'ai installé Ubuntu 12.04 sur un MBA sans écran noir...


----------



## DarkOSX (29 Mai 2012)

*lepetitpiero :* je ne peux même pas choisir ma langue ni le choix de choisir d'essayer Ubuntu ni de l'installer ni de tester les RAMS...

*bompi :* je vais faire le test sur clef USB je vous tiens au courant .

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Mai 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Avec une clef USB, j'ai installé Ubuntu 12.04 sur un MBA sans écran noir...



Oui moi depuis un CD ce que je dis c'est que depuis un CD si on veut juste démarrer pour tester et bien on a un écran noir... alors quand lancent installation... no soucis...


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2012)

Par ailleurs, il se peut que changer les options de démarrage du noyau pourrait aider. Quand on est sur le choix installer/tester aller sur l'option voulue et appuyer sur Tab permet habituellement de spécifier des options de démarrage.


----------



## DarkOSX (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
oui, mais le souci c'est que je ne peu même pas accéder a ce menu.
Je boot sur le DVD et écran noir direct.
Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mai 2012)

Tiens je retombe sur ce fil. 
Je n'avais jamais pu installer ubuntu sur mon imac, la version 11. je vois qu'il existe une nouvelle version 12. je viens de la télécharger. Mais lors du contrôle via le terminal je ne trouve jamais le bon chiffre à comparer. Que faut-il faire ? 
Re-télécharger ?
c'est important que les numéros soient les mêmes ? 
voici celui que je trouve : 898c6fe424296d70058a742b51e7f730
mais impossible de le retrouver sur la page de vérification....


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2012)

De quels chiffres parles-tu ? De la somme MD5 ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mai 2012)

Oui de la somme md5


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2012)

Si la somme MD5 n'est pas la bonne c'est que le fichier n'est pas le bon.
Si tu as un doute sur le MD5, tu peux compléter par le SHA1 (commande _shasum_).

Note que je ne suis pas parvenu à télécharger proprement les images ISO depuis les serveurs FTP de Free qui ont signifié des fins de transfert bien avant que ceux-ci soient complets. Je suis donc passé par d'autres miroirs.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2012)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de télécharger, et finalement j'ai la bonne somme md5.
J'ai gravé un cd. Je me suis fait une partition de 50 GO. Mais ensuite ? 
Je dois démarrer avec un appui sur la touche  "C" ?

edit : je viens d'essayer, mon cd n'est pas reconnu. il démarre sur osx


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2012)

(bis) je recommande plutôt d'utiliser une clef USB. Pour une image ISO de base, une clef d'1 GB suffit amplement et je trouve que c'est plus souple à utiliser qu'un CD.

Quoi qu'il en soit, déjà, je pense qu'il faut commencer par installer rEFIt. Puis essayer de démarrer sur le CD ou la clef USB. Normalement, vous devriez alors avoir un menu de démarrage (assez rustique). Sélectionner l'option voulue (essai ou installation) et appuyer sur Enter. Si ça ne marche pas ensuite, recommencer et, une fois l'option choisie, AVANT de taper Enter, appuyer sur Tab : on peut alors taper une option de démarrage du noyau Linux ; assez souvent, ajouter l'option _noacpi_ a des effets positifs.

Il y a un petit mode d'emploi (en anglois) ici.


----------



## ntx (1 Juin 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Pour essayer Linux, utilise plutôt une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox est gratuit).


Toujours pas tenté après 3 jours d'efforts infructueux ...  VB sait très bien installer un OS à partir de fichiers ISO, pas besoin de partition, de clé USB ou je ne sais quoi encore :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Voilà, je reviens vers vous. j'ai installé rEFIT.

J'ai cherché a démarrer sur mon CD avec un appui sur la touche "C". Mais le mac passe la phase de démarrage sans se soucier du CD. 
Ce dernier amorce 2 secondes dans le lecteur puis c'est tout.

J'ai installé virtualbox. là tout fonctionne parfaitement. j'ai pu essayer Ubuntu12.04 
j'ai vu que la il me propose d'installer ubuntu. je me dit essayons 

mais je me trouve confronté à deux problèmes. Voici les copies d'écran :






ici je ne comprends pas, j'ai pourtant créé une partition afin d'accueillir ce système. mais elle n'apparait pas.

édit : J'ai un doute, ma seconde partition je l'ai choisie en mac os. Cela vient sans doute de là ? quel format faut-il choisir ?


ici si je créé une partition, je perd tout :mouais:






je viens de corriger et effacer ma second partition pour la refaire en ms/dos. résultat identique


----------



## ntx (2 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> ici je ne comprends pas, j'ai pourtant créé une partition afin d'accueillir ce système. mais elle n'apparait pas.
> 
> édit : J'ai un doute, ma seconde partition je l'ai choisie en mac os. Cela vient sans doute de là ? quel format faut-il choisir ?
> 
> ...


Tu es sûr d'avoir compris le principe de la machine virtuelle ?  Les partitions dont tu parles sont sur ton disque physique, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

J'ai sans doute mal compris. Depuis virtualbox quand je choisis d'installer ubuntu ce n'est pas sur le disque dur ?


----------



## ntx (2 Juin 2012)

Non, une machine virtuelle crée un PC virtuel avec un DD virtuel, une CG virtuelle, une carte son virtuelle et une carte réseau virtuelle.

Le DD virtuel est un fichier sur le DD de ton mac et ton PC virtuel n'est en fait qu'un vulgaire document comme un document Word. C'est tout l'avantage du principe : tu n'as pas à toucher aux partitions de ton DD et donc de risque de perdre des données, et quand ton PC virtuel ne te plait plus, tu le mets à la poubelle comme un vulgaire document. Et tu peux facilement multiplier les machines si tu as besoin de plusieurs versions d'un OS ou des configurations bien précises. Seul  la taille de ton DD limitera tes possibilités, car pas de miracle, un DD virtuel de 50 Go occupera, une fois rempli, 50 Go sur ton DD réel.

Le principe de la machine virtuelle est amplement suffisant pour tester des OS mais aussi pour plein de travaux qui ne demandent pas trop de ressources matérielles. Mais il avouera ses limites si tu veux par exemple faire des jeux sur Windows, notamment si tu as besoin des capacités 3D de ta CG.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Merci de ces explications. 
Mais alors quand depuis virtualbox, il me propose d'installer ubuntu, il me dit vous avez choisi de partition et un disque en entier Si vous créez une nouvelle table des partitions ? Toutes les anciennes partitions Actuelles seront supprimées. Il ne parle donc pas du disque physique ? C'est bien ça ?
(excuse moi d'insister lourdement mais je voudrais pas faire de boulette...)


----------



## ntx (2 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il ne parle donc pas du disque physique ? C'est bien ça ?


Oui, il parle du DD virtuel.


----------



## ericb2 (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite moi aussi installer Linux par défaut sur un Mac récent.

En fait, je me pose la question de savoir :

- s'il faut un système de partitionnement spécial (je parle de la table de partition)
- si on est obligés de garder une partition HFS+ ou je ne sais quoi de forcé par Apple pour que cela s'installe.


@ntx: non, je ne souhaite pas utiliser une machine virtuelle.


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2012)

Tu peux tout-à-fait n'avoir _que_ Linux installé sur ton Mac et en éjecter OS X.
Cependant, il est conseillé de garder OS, même une version minimale [genre une partition de 20 GB avec le système 'sec' dessus, et quelques utilitaires pratiques], entre autres pour pouvoir installer des patches du firmware. Sans OS X, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.
Un petit laïus sur le sujet de l'installation, du côté d'Ubuntu.


----------



## ntx (4 Juin 2012)

ericb2 a dit:


> @ntx: non, je ne souhaite pas utiliser une machine virtuelle.


Si tu veux l'utiliser comme ton système principal, effectivement ce n'est pas la meilleure solution. Mais ce sujet a été lancé par quelqu'un qui voulait juste l'essayer, et dans ce cas ... :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce post. Après la machine virtuelle, c'est sympa, mais je voudrais bien passer à la vitesse supérieur. C'est à dire ubuntu sur une partition du disque. Mais je rame c'est pas possible. 

J'avais déjà abandonné à la version 11. 
Celle là je voudrais bien y arriver. Ma première question sera simple, est ce que c'est possible en passant par bootcamp ?


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

Bootcamp ? Sans doute, mais on doit pouvoir s'en passer (sur mon MBA, je m'en passe très bien).


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

En fait je me dis bootcamp parce que je ne suis pas foutu d'y arriver autrement...


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

Et avec une clef USB ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Et avec une clef USB ?



bon pas mieux avec boot camp...
au début il me demande de graver le logiciel de prise en charge win. il télécharge, grave, puis quitte. si je le ré-ouvre, il recommence...

par contre si je double clic sur mon document iso de ubuntu j'ai ça c'est normal ? : 







comment je démarre d'une clé usb ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2012)

Normal car le système ne reconnaît pas le système de fichiers de l'image. Un peu étonnant mais bon.

Il faut déjà avoir une distribution viable : AMD64+MAC. Ensuite une clef suffisamment grande. Ensuite, c'est un peu casse-pied sous Mac OS X. Là, je n'ai pas de quoi vérifier (pas envie de redémarrer mon MBP) mais il me semble bien que la dernière fois je ne me suis pas cassé la tête et ai utilisé la commande _dd_.
Tu peux regarder ici pour avoir une idée de la méthode.


----------



## mokuchley (8 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le mieux est encore de suivre les recommendations de la distribution (par exemple pour Ubuntu, ici).
> 
> Mais parfois ça ne marche pas exactement comme prévu et j'utilise directement la commande _dd_.




je reviens a la première page et pose cette question ;

qu'est ce que la commande dd :

- A = Disque dur
- B  =  raccourcis clavier
- C  = raccourcis clavier sur le terminal
- D  = tais toi , t'es a côté de la plaque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

reponse :

 -  E  = reflechit et relis les liens ; ......notre amie *D*é*D*é was called /dev/disk1 ...............une petite confirmation s'il vous plaît ..........


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2012)

La documentation en ligne est ici.


----------



## mokuchley (10 Juillet 2012)

merci pour le lien bompi


----------

